# "Militants aiming to target western oil workers"



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

After reading the news tonight to say I'm a little concerned is an understatement.

I've read various news articles on how militants could be looking to attack/kidnap western oil workers in the eastern province. And as a British national currently in working in khobar and frequently visiting well sites it's raising some concerns.

Does anyone care to share their opinion or would like to share what their cause of action will or won't be?


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Check embassy advice and sign up for alerts. Ask employer for added security. See if you can get alerts from service like controlrisks or international sos.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

US embassy issued another warning yesterday too...


----------

